# Muzzles with holes for rewards



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I was thinking about something today...I've only really ever used the Jafco muzzles extensively on my own dogs, but tried a few others. They're inexpensive, easy to clean, sturdy and lightweight. But if you were managing an aggressive dog (either directly towards the handler or redirected aggression towards people or other dogs) that needed a muzzle for safety, they don't do real well if you are counter conditioning and rewarding with food. I dislike the wire basket muzzles since if a dog rams you with one, it hurts quite a bit. I think the softer plastic greyhound muzzles may not have the security for a really aggressive dog, though I don't have a lot of experience with them. Would there be a market for a basket muzzle like the Jafcos, but with slightly larger holes in a few select places for food rewards? If there's something out there, I'd be interested in suggestions.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> I was thinking about something today...I've only really ever used the Jafco muzzles extensively on my own dogs, but tried a few others. They're inexpensive, easy to clean, sturdy and lightweight. But if you were managing an aggressive dog (either directly towards the handler or redirected aggression towards people or other dogs) that needed a muzzle for safety, they don't do real well if you are counter conditioning and rewarding with food. I dislike the wire basket muzzles since if a dog rams you with one, it hurts quite a bit. I think the softer plastic greyhound muzzles may not have the security for a really aggressive dog, though I don't have a lot of experience with them. Would there be a market for a basket muzzle like the Jafcos, but with slightly larger holes in a few select places for food rewards? If there's something out there, I'd be interested in suggestions.


If you try hard enough, you can smash hot dog into a Jafco. :-\"

When you find some like you're thinking of, let me know!


----------

